# Security Asst. P/T WNEU



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Security Assistant (Part-Time)
Institution:
*Western New England University*

Location:
Springfield, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
09/29/2017

Application Due:
10/12/2017

Type:
Full Time

(Weekdays, Evening, Weekends, Special Events)

Reporting to the Security Coordinator, duties include staffing the Alumni Healthful Living Center Information/Control desks, building patrols, and limited supervision of student assistants. Strong interpersonal skills a must. Security experience, CPR certification preferred. Driver's license required. A background check on all applicants will be required. Salary highly competitive.

Western New England University is a private, independent, coeducational institution founded in 1919. Located on an attractive 215-acre suburban campus in Springfield, Massachusetts, Western New England University serves 3,700 students, including 2,550 full-time undergraduate students. Undergraduate, graduate, and professional programs are offered through Colleges of Arts and Sciences, Business, Engineering, and Pharmacy, and School of Law.

Send letter of application and resume with references by October 12, 2017 to Donna Martin, Employment Associate, Western New England University, 1215 Wilbraham Road, Springfield, MA 01119. Electronic submissions are encouraged and may be sent to [email protected].

Western New England University is an Equal Opportunity Employer. We welcome candidates whose background may contribute to the further diversification of our community.

*Application Information*
Postal Address:
Donna Martin
Human Resources
Western New England University
1215 Wilbraham Road
Springfield, MA 01119-2684

Email Address:
[email protected]


----------

